# male anatomy



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

ok this may seem wierd but do male hedgies have ummmm hmmmm nuts?? I've been trying to find anatomy pics but can't seem to find them. My Pooper has a large round spot behind his pee pee and while trying to inspect I noticed there are 2 side by side and just want to make sure it's not an abnormal growth. If anyone thinks it may be abnormal then he will be going to the vet ASAP to get it checked but if they do have nuts then that is def what they are..... I'm asking cause I have a sister with melenoma and well the whole lumps thing tends to freak me out on anyone or anything. Thanks in advance for the responses.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I think that they have a bulging area towards their tail area, kinda like how it is with hamsters...


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

ya thats kinda what it looks like.....ok not so freaked out anymore...thanks


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

From what I read, it seems they're more 'internal' than most mammals, I know it was said to neuter them was just as 'invasive' of a surgery as spaying a female. But yeah, two side by side thingies behind his manhood, I'd say that be them.


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

hahaha....thats what I figured but wanted some other opinions cause Spike is still crusty and never unballs for me to have a good look at him so I wasn't sure. Pooper and his sister Sweetie will be going for a checkup and meet the doctor in a couple weeks but if I had any real worries about the bumps he woulda went in right away.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

My boy Truffles has some that are bigger than most lol I'm sure if it was anything other than his testies then he would be showing some other signs of illness.

Also Nancy replied in a similar post awhile ago about this sort of thing.



Nancy said:


> Some boys are more well endowed than others and they are quite visible.


I've added a link to a photo of my boy that clear shows you what I mean.

Does your boy look to be about the same?

** Photo's of MALE Anatomy, may not be suitable for young viewers**

http://i736.photobucket.com/albums/xx10/SerafinaPhyre/truf-lump2.jpg?t=1284036676
http://i736.photobucket.com/albums/xx10/SerafinaPhyre/truf-lump1.jpg?t=1284036676


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If you have difficulty getting him to unroll to look, set him in a clear container and look underneath. I have a small plastic kids aquarium that I use specifically for uncooperative hedgehogs. Sometimes even those who rarely ball up, once we start looking intently at them, they figure something is up and will go into a ball. :lol:


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

They are more visible in some male. When I first got Tangelo, I tought "she" (it was suposed to be a she) had a trumor when I scooped "her" for the first time. After flipping him on his back I reaslise it was a well endowed male!


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes PapilionRu he is almost as well endowed as your little man, he is only 10 weeks old so I figure he will eventually be the same. Nancy it's not that he balls up but he is super active and would rather be digging into my clothes or running around but I will take that advice for trying to get a look at Spike. He is going to be a big boy period....he went from 289g to 329g in less than 2 weeks. He is very active though running on his wheel ALL night, same with his sister.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Truffles was only 11weeks old I think in that pic lol he is 14weeks now and still looks well endowed. He weighs 356gms as of last night.


----------

